# automatischer Programmstart nach Ereignis im System



## kevinroot (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Momentan schreibe ich ein Programm das Router automatisch flasht.
Ist es möglich das Programm automatisch beim Verbinden des Routers mit dem PC starten zu lassen?
Wenn ja wie?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## chalkbag (4. Apr 2011)

Am leichtesten wäre es wohl eine Batch-Datei zu schreiben, welche sich zuerst mit dem Router verbindet und anschließend dein Programm startet.


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Apr 2011)

Wie verbindet sich denn ein Router mit dem PC? Im Normalbetrieb geht das ja genau andersrum.

Du hast ja sicher eine Liste aller Router mit deren Adresse - versuch doch die einfach zu erreichen und flashe diejenigen die erreichbar sind.
Merke dir welche du erreicht hast.
Nach einiger Zeit versuchst du es wieder
Irgendwann ist das Thema erledigt


----------



## kevinroot (4. Apr 2011)

der Router wird direkt über den COM-Anschluss mit dem PC verbunden es ist immer der selbe PC mit dem geflasht wird aber immer ein anderer Router

aber danke das hat mir schonmal ein paar Denkanstöße gegeben


----------

